# The Best Highlighter



## chaffsters33 (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope theres not a thread like this already..I searched but did not see one. Can anyone recommend your favorite cream/liquid/powder highlighter?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 30, 2009)

Clinique in the pink shimmering tones powder (LE)
Perfect topping MSF
Next to nothing eyeshadow for cheeks
MUFE loose shine on powder (the light yellow)


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 30, 2009)

I like using Cream Color Bases for highlighting.
The exact color kinda depends on your skin tone and the look you're going for, but I use Shell the most.


----------



## foomph (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I like using Cream Color Bases for highlighting.
The exact color kinda depends on your skin tone and the look you're going for, but I use Shell the most._

 

Same!  I LOVE Shell CCB.  FIRST item I ever hit the pan on!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 30, 2009)

My absolute fave highlighters are MAC Vanilla and Pink Opal pigments. Which one I use depends on which eyeshadow/blush I'm wearing, but they're both just gorgeous. They make me glow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/c...g-help-136212/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/p...ou-glow-63569/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/n...ighter-130427/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/w...ht-woc-110010/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f264/a...t-have-131399/

These may help...Albatross is my fav Highlighter ever


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2009)

Cream Colour Base in Pearl!!


----------



## April47 (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Ricepaper for the inner corners of my eyes and for a cheek highlighter I always reach for Vanilla pigment. So pretty!


----------



## User38 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nars Albartross for me.. I use it everywhere!


----------



## crystalclear (May 4, 2009)

I just got Nars Albatross and agree that it is the best, atleast the best I have ever used


----------



## RedRibbon (May 4, 2009)

My favourite highlighter is a cheapo one (for shame!).  It's a shimmer sold by Wet n Wild cosmetics, it shows up just right on my skin and has the right amount of sparkle in it AND it's cheap!


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 5, 2009)

MAC Vanilla pigment and NARS Albatross


----------



## Sashan (May 5, 2009)

Is Albatross more smooth than Vanilla Pigment? I find Vanilla Pigment looks a little gritty if I place it above my check bones.


----------



## alka1 (May 5, 2009)

i haven't used Vanilla pigment, but I will say that Albatross is incredibly smooth and soft.

Albatross is one of my favorites, but lately I really like Perfect Topping MSF. Both are smooth and provide a really nice glow.

For a non-shimmery highlighter, I like Accentuate or Lightsweep from the MAC PRO Sculpting powders. Very natural-looking because of the tiny, faint shimmer.


----------



## Soire (May 5, 2009)

I love NARS Albatross and Lancaster sunlight palette. Albatross is wonderful and gives a subtle golden sheen to the skin. Lancaster is pretty too, you can choose between colors or just mix them together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's expensive, but worth the money.





Now I'm thinking of getting something creamy, never too much highlighters.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 5, 2009)

my two favorite highlighters are both MAC: nylon and tan pigment. i use tan almost everyday as my highlight but if i'm going for a super dramatic look then i use nylon


----------



## nunu (May 5, 2009)

From MAC
Cream colour base in Pearl
Vanilla pigment
Strobe cream

Benefit:
High Beam 

NARS:
Albatross


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 5, 2009)

i love vanilla pm and rice paper


----------



## blindpassion (May 5, 2009)

Shell and Pearl CCB from MAC
Vanilla Pigment
Pink Opal Pigment
Solar White Eyeshadow (even on cheeks)
Lightscapade MSF


----------



## gildedangel (May 8, 2009)

I really like using MAC's Soft and Gentle MSF, it can be subtle or obnoxious depending on how you use it. Best part is that it is a perm MSF!


----------



## missjewell (May 13, 2009)

*I love Mac's Soft and Gentle if you can find it! *


----------



## Melanie1784 (May 13, 2009)

benefit high beam looks great on!


----------



## purplerinne (May 15, 2009)

I really like NARS Multiple in Copacabana =)


----------



## callison (May 15, 2009)

Mac Vanilla pigment is the best, very versatile for blending and highlighting brow bone. 

I really love High Beam by Benefit for highlighting the cheek bone area, it does wonders. 

Also, you can use a vanilla (that realm) pigment, add a bit of moisturiser to it (tiny amount) and use to highlight cheek bone area.


----------



## moonlit (May 17, 2009)

i love shimpagne msf- I use it everyday.. I have 2 backups wohooo..its y hg but im a highlighter whore lol

vanilla pigment is good.. I so wana try out nars albatross!


----------



## frocher (May 17, 2009)

,,,,,,


----------



## Smiles7 (May 22, 2009)

Favorite _Brow_ Highlight:  *Shroom*, *Anastasia's Eyelights Highlighting Pencil*

Favorite Highlight for the _nose_:  *Anastasia's Eyelights Highlighting Pencil*... (This is the most amazinnggggg highlight I've used on the bridge of my nose!!!!!  But I'm not sure if it's the matte one or the shimmer one...but it's the one that comes in the kit)

Favorite _Cheek_ Highlight:  *Smashbox's Artificial Lights Luminizing Lotion*

Favorite _Undereye_ Highlight/Brightner: *Smashbox's Photo Op*  (This works beautifully...on me atleast...)


----------



## User67 (May 23, 2009)

I've been highlighting my face with MAC Vellum e/s lately & I love the look it gives!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 23, 2009)

How would you girls rate Pearl CCB vs Albatross? What is the diff between the two?


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 2, 2009)

BB shimmer brick in Copper Diamond!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 2, 2009)

Currently I have :

Smashbox artificial lights in glow
Revlon skin lights - peach (i think)
Mac strobe cream

I noticed strobe gives me a dewy look over my foundation. I just apply it over the cheeks..

For brow highlighter : SHROOM, vanilla pigment, a highlighter from a ysl quad (which i love) and unbasic white e/s  from mac-the new collection

My hg is always shimpagne msf .. but I would still apply strobe over cheeks for that dewy look


----------

